# My foster girl



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

What a great feeling 
My foster girl Tweetie has found her forever home!:banana:











She has been adopted by a wonderful couple in Maryland that have adopted several rescue Goldens in the past. 
It feels like a perfect fit!! :heartbeat

They also have a house in S.C. where Tweetie will become a "beach babe"with her new brother Mullighan. 
When I get some pictures I'll share them with you all.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is great news! Good job to you and great for Tweetie!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great news thanks for sharing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news for Tweetie. She sounds like she has really found a great home with a great family.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Tweetie!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is wonderful news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tweetie*

Tweetie is just gorgeous and I am so happy she has a loving furever home, thanks to you being her Foster Mom!!!!!!:wave::wave:


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

HOORAY and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Tweetie is beautiful! It sounds like she is going to a wonderful forever home. Many thanks for all your good work. :wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RedWoofs*

RedWoofs

I love your dog! LOOKS LIKE MY SMOOCH!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So happy for Tweetie!


----------

